# Meet Tiocy, Agador and Riddick :) *Pic Heavy*



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

Tiocy is a 17 year old dilute tortoiseshell dsh. I have had her since she was born(she was born on my bed) and hand raised her from 2-3 weeks old. She is the best cat I have EVER owned... She is kind of on her last legs, but she really perked up when we brought the boys home... I am so happy to see her happy again. It will be a terrible day when she has to be put to sleep(we have brought her in twice to be put to sleep but then she gathers her iron will and keeps on going.... 


Riddick and Agador, we got them from a guy who was giving them away out of a box by a store. He had the mom there too but wouldn't give her to me. She was a beautiful chocolate point himalayan but obviously neglected for having kittens. She was skinny and her fur was not in great shape. He was not nice to her either. Yelling at her and saying things like if she bit him he would snap her neck.... yeah. Right in front of my daughters(13, 10 and 5) - I tried to get her but he said "no, it is her cat" - there was no woman around, so I am assuming it must be his wifes? I think the guy was mad because she got pregnant at all. So, I ended up taking the boys, and suggesting, heavily, that he get her fixed and this wouldn't happen again. I don't know where he lives, and he left after I took them, so I couldn't' call the cops, or AC.. I wish I could have though... Anyway, the guy said they were 6 1/2 weeks... no way. They were closer to 5. Still nursing and not eating dry food. I got them home, they had fleas, so we took care of that. Riddick started eating and did well. I wasn't sure Agador would make it because he would just cry and cry in pain, he wasn't eating and he wasn't going to the bathroom. He literally was all bones. Finally I got some broth and got him to eat that. The next day he was drinking water. He was still crying alot. I found out he was "blocked" and had to help him... It was hard on him. But then he started having diarrhea, but also discovered food... His body took about a week to adjust to food but now, at around 8 weeks both Riddick and Agador are doing great! Tiocy really has helped in teaching them the rules and they are amazing kittens. Riddick is my baby and Agador is my husbands. My girls all love them and it is like they were meant to be here.... I couldn't be happier with them....

Sorry for the novel but here are some pics to make up for it!  
Tiocy is hanging with some of our baby rabbits(we raise Netherland Dwarfs)...

Riddick is on the right - plushy shorter hair, and Agador on the left with long plushy fur....(I am a photographer and love to do photoshoots with them! Tiocy doesn't care for pictures much any more)

Enjoy and thank you for letting me join this site and share pics of my animals... 

Tiocy:




























Agador and Riddick:


----------



## tigre86 (Nov 3, 2012)

^ Such beautiful cats! I think the picture of Tiocy licking the baby bunny is the cutest. I've thought about adopting a rabbit but I was worried that my cats wouldn't be able to get along with it. Looks like you don't have that problem.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Awwww all your kitties are gorgeous! Thank you for rescuing the two... too bad you couldn't take the mom. If it were me I would have problem just taken her, I hope she is ok.


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

You have gorgeous animals!! Tiocy is beautiful and I live the pics with her and the bunnies. Can you tell us more about the bunnies


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you so much! Tiocy loves all babies, and the rabbits are no exception. She even babied mice that we had and hamsters. LOL She has always helped me foster animals and taught them the rules. 

About my bunnies... Well, they are Netherland Dwarfs, they get about 2 1/2 pounds when full grown. They have little ears, and stocky bodies. They make good pets, we litterbox train ours and they are raised in our house right now, although they will have a heated outdoor bunny barn with runs for them next Spring but we haven't finished building it yet. They have a ton of personality and are just alot of fun. We raise them for show and pets. We have a small rabbitry, it is a small rabbitry comparatively to some others, I have 16 rabbits including babies and bunnies for sale. They are all different and have very different personalities, and they love their people. I never knew how fun they could be, and now I don't know if I would ever not own one.


----------



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

Alright, now I am going to swamp you with pictures!! LOL Here are some of my bunnies:


Here is Sophie, my 10yr old daughters bunny, and Mao Mao, our red chow:










This one is just cute:










Tiocy with Hippo the bunny:










My favorite picture of Tiocy:









Willow:










Oliver, my husbands bunny:










Benjamin as a baby:










Tiocy and Benjamin:










Bentley:










Tiocy and Bentley:










And last, both of my chows together.... Mao Mao (Maui) is red, and Chi-Ching is white...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Riddick and Agador were lucky that you took them in! Tiocy is just beautiful, and your photographs are as well. I can totally understand why the close-up of Tiocy is your favorite - though the pics of Tiocy with Bentley and with Benjamin are awfully cute. And the one of Bentley just gave me a good laugh.  What a great shot.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Where do I start........? Beautiful! The lot of them! Bentley, personality times a thousand. Tiocy is gorgeous! And the new babies......WOW! Not to mention the chows!
I'm absolutely gushing over all of them. You are very lucky to be blessed with such beautiful animals.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

.......ummmmmm........who here wants a bunnie now............?


----------



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

LOL Thank you! I really appreciate all the compliments! Bentley is a ham and loves the camera. I will have to dig out pics of the rest of them... They are alot of fun.

I do have some coming up that will be available soon....  One little girl named Chloe, she is only 6 weeks right now(SO cute!), so she still has a couple weeks. And two brothers Hippo and Mimic that are around 8 months old (Hippo is in the pic with Tiocy as a baby) - Will get current pics of both... 

Chloe:








Learning to Pose:









Mimic:


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow. Yep now I'd like a bunny lol how do you litter train them? Do they bite? Cuddle? I thought they scratched people 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haloy1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful animals


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

Our bunnies are well socialized. They like to play with cat toys, run around the yard, snuggle, do 'binkies' (which is a nickname by bunny people for when they get really excited and run and twist and jump - it is cute). 

We litter train ours from the time they are born until they go to their new homes. We have litterboxes in their cages with Good Mews recycled paper cat litter(they can't have clay litter, they could eat it and cause a blockage)... I train mine only to their cages(litterbox in the cage) because I have so many I can't just have them running around all the time. But it is easy to teach them to go back to their cage and use the litterbox or even just use a litterbox like a cat with no cage. I prefer the cage because of safety. I show people how I have them started in the cage, and then you just make a small pen outside of the cage and work on them going out and back in, once they have that down, you make their "yard" bigger, until they get it... Takes a few weeks but once they get it, they have it down. 

Do they bite? Sometimes you might get a nibble, sometimes you get bit hard, and sometimes not at all. Just depends on the bunny. I am very honest about my rabbits. I have one that is doing better now, but she was a mean little devil and bit me hard... But USUALLY there is a reason they bite. Lack of socialization is the most common, or kids grabbing them wrong. Same as a cat really. If you socialize them alot, they don't scratch or bite. Most scratches from a rabbit come from a scared rabbit. I also keep their claws clipped, it is better for them, and better for me  

Here is a few pics of the bunnies snuggling...

My husband with Oliver(he is full grown here to give you an idea on size):









My daughter being goofy with Oliver when we he was a baby:









My husband with Pippen(RIP) playing on the couch:









My husband with Benjamin as a baby:










My daughter with Benjamin and Stuart(RIP) as babies:










Plus they provide hours of entertainment for my chows:










I also, during good weather, let them play outside in our yard. They have been taught boundaries, but are not fenced in at all.....

This is Walter, he has a new home now:









Tiocy with Walter:










And Whisper, my baby, playing in the yard...


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

That's something I never knew. You could litter train a bunny. Where are you situated??


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You have an amazing furry family. I love chows (my neighbors had Sam (RIP) who was a red, and now Tobias who is white), and bunnies, but it is amazing how much they love each other!


----------



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

I live in WA... By Spokane. But there is 'bunny transport' to most places, it just takes time in finding someone going the right way sometimes. I ended up selling one of our bunnies, Brier, to a lady in California and she hitched a ride with another rabbit lady who was going to a show. And we have just recently acquired a adorable orange buck(Leopold Stotch - AKA "Butters") from the other side of the state. We work really hard with our rabbits to make sure they are social and well rounded. I do breed for show and breeding, but they are OUR pets FIRST. And I know what I would want in a pet bunny and so that is what I want to offer to people.

Here is a pic of some babies(Brier and Lilah), showing the litterbox in the cage....


----------



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone for such nice comments about my animals... I really do love them all... they are alot of fun and definitely entertaining....


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

You are very blessed with this furry family  I will keep this in mind about bunnies. I live in montreal Quebec Canada so a tad bit far 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

You never know... People come from everywhere to go to some rabbit shows...  And I am sure there are good breeders in your area. If you decide you would like one, let me know and I will ask around about who might be in your area. Most people try to stay connected in the rabbit world and are pretty honest about who is good and not so good to buy from. 

In the mean time.... I have done another photoshoot but this time with the kittens and some of my baby bunnies... I will try to get the pics up tomorrow  It was cute....


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking forward to your next set of pics  here's my furry family







That's eustache my incredibly affectionate half Siamese







That is my first calico torbie her name is Moffat


----------



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

They are precious! When I was younger my sister had a cat named Moffet - She was named after a kid singing group or something that we saw on Maury Povich LOL Can't believe I remember that! 

My pics are coming, but I just got too busy to get them all off the camera yet... soon.. I promise! 

Here is a sneak peek though.....


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

Let's just say I'm interested in purchasing one of your bunnies  how much would it cost and is it impossible to get it to montreal ?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I love your precious furbabies! They are all so beautiful and obviously well taken care of. I never knew bunnies were fun like that! Thanks so much for sharing your family with us!!!


----------



## RiddickandAgador (Nov 11, 2012)

crazyismycat, I will message you....

kittywitty, thank you! The bunnies are alot of fun, but so are the kitties and the chows... Now, to teach them to do dishes and laundry and I will have the perfect pets!


----------



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

This is him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

